# Oregon Tru-Quarter



## HeathRiley (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's one from a pair of nearly identical twins commissioned by my state representative. He asked for a couple pens that symbolized Oregon, preferably with some Oregon timber, to give as gifts.

The barrels are Oregon Myrtlewood (much better to turn and prettier than Doug Fir). Finished with spray on poly.

Obviously, Seamus' artwork makes these pens; the Oregon state quarter portraying Crater Lake is masterfully scrolled and placed on a background of navy blue, the same color as the state flag. This also fills in the crystal blue waters of the lake. There is a deviation from Seamus' other work: the state flag is not included. I felt that this would have made the pens a bit too busy, especially with such a simple barrel and hardware.

Needless to say, the Representative was thoroughly pleased. I'm sure he was expecting some fairly plain, all wood pens.

All feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 22, 2011)

REMARKABLE!  Heath, excellent choice of kit and material with the colors from my blanks!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## boxerman (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice job on them pens. Seamus does a amazing job on them blanks.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 23, 2011)

Love them quarter pens.  It really looks good matched with that blue.


----------



## doddman70 (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 23, 2011)

YEAH i gotta say this one turned out great! These are the type of challenges I like!


----------



## corian king (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice!! Great work!


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome pens.  The quarter idea is great.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 24, 2011)

That is really sharp! I really like the wood choice too! Great work by you and Seamus.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 24, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> That is really sharp! I really like the wood choice too! Great work by you and Seamus.


 
No doubt!!!! Totally takes that pen over the top with that navy blue on the cap.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 24, 2011)

I just watched some videos online of a guy cutting coins (and making the jig).  Looks very tedious to say the least!  Even with the jig to hold the coin!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 24, 2011)

glycerine said:


> I just watched some videos online of a guy cutting coins (and making the jig). Looks very tedious to say the least! Even with the jig to hold the coin!


 
Yeah people have been doing this for years! I've just taken it up a notch and made some adjustments, yes, It is very tedious! You should go check out the Virginia State Quarter I just did!


----------



## HeathRiley (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, folks!

I'm told that the Governor received his pen last night. Hopefully I'll be able to acquire a photo of him with it in the near future.

I'm not positive who the recipient of the other pen will be...I think the Representative might have a hard time parting with it


----------



## glycerine (Aug 24, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched some videos online of a guy cutting coins (and making the jig). Looks very tedious to say the least! Even with the jig to hold the coin!
> ...


 
Yes, I saw the Virginia one too.  I've seen it being done back when I was a kid, but that guy was using a "jewelry saw"/Hacksaw.  You should look into some foreign coins also, I've seen some really neat designs...


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 24, 2011)

That turned out great!  That is pretty cool the Governor is using it.  I bet he loves it.


----------

